# sat 1st day



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

my sat hunted erie 5 guys would have had a limmit but bad shooting and some new guys added to it still a good day


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow what a great hunt. those are some good lookin birds! Only got two geese between 3 of us on saturday and nothin on sunday.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks they were fun we lost a few in the waves and had 2 black ducks in the boat but lost one of them someplace where do you hunt?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice load of birds boys.
Any bands on them?
Jim,, Shoot me a PM.
I have a few hunts lined up you may want to join in.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nope no bands thought we would get at least one


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice haul, I can't wait till I get out. With me living in Columbus and I hunt in the north east It's hard to get out.


----------

